# lock screen without putting computer to sleep



## vince88 (Mar 18, 2008)

Is there a way to do this without putting your computer to sleep?

I'd like to be able to lock my screen and still have my files download while it's locked for example. 

I've tried google and all, but all the results are for mac, and nothing is showing for PC...

Thanks guys! :4-dontkno


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, if you mean to just lock your computer, I am asumming vista, it is pretty easy. 
You will need to have the settings correct so it won't go to sleep automatically.

But if you want o have it so you need the accout password to use the computer again, just go to the Start Menu, and on the bottom right will be 2 buttons and an arrow. One button is to shut the computer down or something like that, the other is to lock the computer. You can als click the arrow and select Lock that way.

I'm not sure if the Lock optio is avaliable if you don't have a password set, so you will need to have that set.

If this is not what you were looking for, please tell me and I will try to correct it.


----------



## vince88 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi snoopdogie, thanks for replying, but it's not what I'm trying to do. 

I want to be able to lock my computer, like a work let's say, with CTRL+ALT+Del. 

If I do it the way you said, that I already knew about, it puts my computer to sleep, wont let whatever it was doing continue. 

I dont know if it's possible or not, but I havent found anything on it so far.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok from what i have read (correct me if im wrong)

you are trying to put your computer on sleep but have something running EG virus scan, server, downloading something. <---- This doesnt happen in windows at all.

with windows computer when you put them on sleep only the CPU and RAM is running the aim is to use little power and keep everything ready for you when you put the computer back on.

it's kind of like sleeping and doing you homework. you just can't do that.

the best solution is close any program that are not doing anything. lock your computer (windows+L) then turn off you srceen


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Selecting lock from the start menu should leave the computer on, it would be the same thing as pressing windows + L (ty james, I never knew that shortcut, but with using a laptop I have a different shortcut).

Anyway, if you did not set a password for your windows account that you are using, it might not be able to lock it. Just try pressing the 
Windows key + L
and see if that does anything.

Also when you do press Alt + Ctrl + Del, the top option for vista should be lock this computer, which would do the same thing.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

you can't lock a computer without a password it's just switching users i think.


(i think theses also work on vista and windows 7)


There are several ways to lock your Windows XP computer, but all of them use the same command line. The method you choose is a matter of personal preference.

via the keyboard
The easiest way to lock Windows XP is by simply pressing the Windows logo key and the letter L (for Lock) on a Microsoft Natural Keyboard or any other compatible keyboard that includes the Window key. Doing so will pop up the Unlock Computer Password box.


via a Shortcut.
If you don't have a keyboard with a Window key or simply don't like the keyboard method, then here's how you can make a desktop shortcut to lock your computer. 

Right click an empty area of your desktop, choose New/Shortcut and enter this line as the command line:

rundll32.exe user32.dll, LockWorkStation 

Click Next. Name the shortcut whatever you prefer and click Finish. That's it.

If you'd like to change the icon, just right click the shortcut and go to Properties/Shortcut/Change Icon. 


via the command line
The above command line can also be used at a DOS prompt to lock your computer. One simple way you can do it would be by clicking Start/Run, typing CMD and then entering the command and pressing Enter.


via a bat file
This is similar to a Windows shortcut method. But it's a DOS version. If you've never created a bat (batch) file, but would like to try this method, simply open a new text file (such as with Notepad) and type the following commands:

@echo off
rundll32.exe user32.dll, LockWorkStation
cls

Save the file with a .bat extension, such as Lock.bat, and you're done. Double click to make the file run.


----------

